# Emergency, neep advice after cat being spay



## burrows42000 (Jan 8, 2005)

Please help me, Yesterday morning my nine and a half month kitten Mia had her surgery, she has not been the same since.

She is a little cat whom I rescued off the street, I found her a few weeks after I arrived in Turkey.

My concern is that since the op she has not eaten a thing and is extremly depressed, When I collected her from the vet after the surgery she was still fast asleep with her eyes wide open, as if she had been stunned, after waking up, she could'nt see, as if she was blind.

Well I stayed awake last night to keep an eye on her, she was very restless, like a newborn kitten, weak, blind and unformfortable, always walking into things.

I am very worried because Mia is usually a very hyper active cat, always calling to be played with and chashing the dogs (2 chihuahua's).

It is now a day and a half since the op and she still will not eat, nor will she sleep, she settles for about 5 mins and then moves on to another area etc.

Im sorry if im not making sense, but im so scared that the vet may have not done his job properly.

Can anyone advise me what to do, Im afraid there is no other decent vet that I can take her to where I am.

Please help


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

My first thoughts would be to take her back to the vet, best would be another vet but you said this is the only one.
Is she drinking water? This is the most important thing at the moment as she can quickly become dehydrated.
Ultimatly you need to take her back to this vet and tell them everything everything that has happened, and your concerns.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm most concerned about the eyes. If they don't keep them moist during the procedure, they could be injured. Has her normal vision returned and are her eyes returning to normal?

As far as the other things you noticed, they are not terribly unusual, but probably to a greater degree than normal. Despite it being done on a routine basis, spaying is, IMHO, still major surgery from the cat's point of view. You need to know that it will be weeks before your kitty returns to normal. But in most cases they do. 

Most important is to keep her hydrated. If she's not drinking any water, try to tempt her by mixing a little of the tuna juice from canned tuna into the water. Don't leave it out for a long time, though, as it can spoil. If she doesn't drink this way, then you might have to get a syringe made esp. for this and force water down her throat.

Appetite can also be stimulated with a little tuna in the food.

Did they give you any pain medication? She's probably in quite a bit of pain. Normally pain medication is offered.

I'd suggest calling the vet and ask your questions, hopefully you'll get reassured, and if anything's not too far out of normal, they will address the situation.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I hope you can get her in as soon as possible!
My cat is 3 days post OP, eating like a pig and already 
jumping up her cat tree.
I will keep your kitty in my thoughts!


----------



## burrows42000 (Jan 8, 2005)

As far as the depression she is still the same, she is trying to purr but gives up after a few seconds. She still wont touch her food or water, the best I can do is dip my finger in water and dab it around her mouth. I will try the tuna juice.

I also was very concerned about her eyes during her surgery, I called our old vet in London and he advised us that cats eyes, like humans, are closed during surgery, whereas the vet here in Turkey is adamant on the opposite. I was'nt given anything to keep Mia's eyes moist, so I manually helped her blink every few minutes.

I have been given nothing for her pains nor have I been given any antibiotics, does she require antibiotics? is there any ways in which I can help with her pain. 

There are other vets in the area but none that we can trust, (the last one managed to kill our eldest chihuahua by giving him human medicine) I suspect that Mia has not been given the best treatment due to the standards of the country, I only hope that she will return to her former self.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think a lot of her behavior is due to pain. I wish you could get some pain med. If you can't get any, does anyone know if cats can take a cat-sized dose of aspirin or Tylenol? (but don't give any unless you find out it's OK) It's good what you're doing with her eyes. I don't know which vet is right. I do remember seeing a TV show where a cat was in surgery, and its eyes were partially open while anesthitized (sp?). I hope the tuna juice and the tuna works. Otherwise maybe wetting a piece of cloth and putting it in her mouth? She shouldn't need antibiotics unless the wound becomes infected. Then again, it's apparent she's worse than would normally be expected, so that might be the case. How does it look? Any redness? Do you have a cat thermometer to take her temperature to see if she's running a fever?

We're hoping everything works out for the best for you and your little girl.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Tylenol is toxic to cats, but aspirin can be given under close supervision and under vets authority. 

Try reading this link to help you. I know that my dog was given baby asiprin after her spay surgery, but dogs are tougher when it comes to that stuff. 

I'd consult with your vet at least over the phone before doing anything but you can read this link anyway...

http://petplace.netscape.com/articles/a ... artID=1528


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Your kitten just went through a surgery...don't expect her to be normal in a few days. 

Personally, and volunteering at a shelter, I/we never give pain meds. The shelter doesn't even give a anitbiotic injection(the vet is REALLY good at spays though, the spay cuts are only 1/8in long!). I have never gotten pain meds for any of my animals after a spay. All the vets I take them to give them an antibiotic shot after the spay and all recover fine, even the ferals. 

Good Luck  
Abhay


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

We give a pain killing injection and antibiotic injection at the time of surgery, I do think cats at least need that shot, after all you are removing internal organs there!

Oh, and animals eyes are *NOT* closed during surgery, they remain open. I think your London vet is telling lies to make you feel better there, but I can guarantee its a lie. During long anaesthetics we usually put some hydrating ointment in there but not for a neuter. But, it sounds like they sent your cat home straight from anaethetic if her eyes were still open and glazed when you got her home - most cats are around and awake within 15 mins of coming off the operating table at my place. I would be curious to hear what anaesthetic agent the Turkish vet used?

Oh, and PLEASE do not administer any human medication to your cat! We gave a cat with a blood clot heading towards her heart 1/10th of a human aspirin tablet, and that was enough to thin the clot, so god knows what damage you could do. If worried, please consult the vet.

Ems x

Ems x


----------



## burrows42000 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi there,

Thanks to all of you for your kind help and advice, Mia is well on the way to becoming her usual self. She had some food and water this morning and is even attempting to play with her toys very gently tapping them.

It was so sad to see her in the state she was in not knowing her feelings or pains. 

Thanks again, you have been a great help to me.

Regards

Esen 
xx


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm so happy for you to hear that!!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh gosh - what a relief. I'd worry just as much as you would if it were mine. Both my cats did really well after their spay and neuter. Wishing your cat continued recovery.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

spittles said:


> Personally, and volunteering at a shelter, I/we never give pain meds. The shelter doesn't even give a anitbiotic injection(the vet is REALLY good at spays though, the spay cuts are only 1/8in long!).


Abhay, how in the heck is that possible? An 8th of an inch? Was that a typo? Sheesh, my puppies spay scar is about 4 inches in length, can't remember what Franny's was like as her fur has totally grown over. Addison goes in on Tuesday for hers. 8O


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

burrows42000- i'm glad your kittie is feeling better, if i remember correctly my daizy had almost the same symptoms after her spaying....she was very lethargic and not her normal self. After about 3 days of me going insane worried to death she literally bounced right back. it was very hard to watch daizy cause you couldn't tell if she was in pain or not, and i about went nuts....but she's recovered to a full grown bouncing off the walls crazy kittie and hasn't had a problem since then (knock on wood). Again i'm very happy your kittie is doing better!

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

I have no idea what cats are like right after surgery. Our vet keeps your pet 2 days post OP to make sure they are ok and everything after surgery(Eating/using bathroom etc.)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

from the stories I've read here in the forum, and my own limited experience, I'd say it varies so much that about the only thing you can say about how they SHOULD be after surgery is: "are they improving, hour by hour and day by day."


----------



## burrows42000 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi there , hope you and your babies are all well.

Mia is doing well now, however, I do have 2 questions which I hope someone has the answer for.

Since Mia's operation, her back claws stay out, they are still out even when she is walking, sleeping etc. Has anyone experianced this after spaying???

Also, Mia's stitch is not a dissolvable but the vet advised that the stitch is not necessary to be removed. We would like to take the stitch out when the time comes, Can you tell me how long it must stay in for?

Thanks again. 
Looking forward to hearing from you.

Esen Burrows


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

with my cat, it was two weeks.

I don't know about the claws. never heard of that. see if it's better tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

If they are not dissolving stitches, I would assume they would HAVE to come it. I'm confused as to why the vet would say this to you. I believe it's typically about 10 days-2 weeks.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

AddFran said:


> Abhay, how in the heck is that possible? An 8th of an inch? Was that a typo? Sheesh, my puppies spay scar is about 4 inches in length, can't remember what Franny's was like as her fur has totally grown over. Addison goes in on Tuesday for hers. 8O


Yep, 1/8 of an inch. Dr. Harmon does about 60 spay/neuter surgeries in one day...she is VERY good at these. It also takes Dr. Harmon 30 seconds to do a neuter and 15 minutes to do a spay(all the cats are already sleeping and everything). 

Abhay


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Well, that's incredible. I can believe it now too after seeing Addison's scar. Hers is only about in inch long, so I guess anything is possible. That's very very tiny though. Wow.


----------

